# Is my Palomino colt turning Gray?



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

He was born almost completely white with just a slight (and I mean very slight hint of cream). He has through the months started to show more of a cream color. Not sure if he is turning more Palomino color or graying out. The sire is heterozygous gray (originally chestnut) and the dam is a Palomino Paint with some black points at knees, mane and tail (possibly buckskin?). Thanks in advance for posts!!

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380384513626178">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380418011967874">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380425744284818">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380432644342882">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380442519608578">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380479387538946">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380460881489618">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380495850612466">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380491760183778">

<img src="https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/December202011#5688380504702826834">


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

None of your pictures work.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to go with yes. However, he is very light, and that makes it hard to see much.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^They work if you copy and paste it, leaving out everything outside the quotes.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried to delete this posting along with another one where the pictures wern't working. My last post all of the pictures are working. It's the one that says, hope this works. Does anyone know how to delete postings once made?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The picture of his stifle makes me think yes because there are chunks of even lighter hairs, but at the same time, he's really pale himself so it's hard to tell for sure.



equiniphile said:


> ^They work if you copy and paste it, leaving out everything outside the quotes.


They didn't the first time. It just said picture not available. Alas, the internet and its issues.. :lol:


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

His whole body including his legs were white when born. You could not even see the white leg markings at all. He recently started to get darker on the legs and more cream color throughout the body when he started getting his winter coat.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Some palominos are almost white because they are so light. Same with buckskins, but they have black points that make it obvious they are buckskin. A girl I know's mom's mare is like that. Her body is almost a grayish color with the slightest hint of yellow.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

His dam is a Tobiano buttermilk buckskin. She has a dark tail and a light mane with two small black patches. The only other black is on her legs ( very small black areas). The colt does have a dark tail on the underneath side. Also legs are getting a bit darker. Would he possibly be a very light buckskin or do there have to be very prominent black areas? I'm confused because I've read that horses going gray lighten with age. He seems to be getting darker with age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grey horses will often darken significantly before getting lighter.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

alfjupiter82 said:


> Would he possibly be a very light buckskin or do there have to be very prominent black areas?


He's definitely not buckskin.


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

was his sire a GRey? because if he wasn't and the dam isn't then...you can't have a grey horse.

AD

Ok went back and got the pics to work..saw that the sire was a grey...Hard to tell with the heavy coat..I guess the only way to tell right now is have him tested...or wait till spring when you watch his spots disappear.. I can never figure out why people breed paints to greys.. the spots disappear!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

it just looks like he has his winter coat


----------

